

Advanced Live HTTP Headers for Chrome - passfree
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/httpview/bceinmfhkjabmdgbieoenfgpophpfmlm

======
flojo
Errrm

"This app comes with a free trial. Trials will roll into a payed subscription
if not canceled."

Maybe read the Detail tab / section at the bottom.

